# ten gallon tank?



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it possible to have two or one (I'm pretty sure they like pairs?) clownfish and an anenome in a ten gallon tank, or is this too small for a saltwater tank?


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's some info I picked up from Reefing.
The minimum tank size for a pair of Clownfish is 20g 

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Ocellaris Clownfish, Tank Bred


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks Also if you know about what is the minimum cost to set up a saltwater tank??


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad I could help!. I wouldnt really know the cost. Both my saltwater tanks were setup using FW equipment and leftovers from family's SW tanks


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

oh, well maybe reefing will help lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Cost is going to be different for all tanks. It would all depend on what type of equipment your going to buy. Used? Craigslist? New? Brand Name New? Knock off New? To many variables to hit upon.
As for Clowns, I advise no less than 20g, and especially for a Anemone, as most types will get to 10-20" in diameter.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

is there a list somewhere on here or can you type up a list of things I need? You could pm me. I have a fifty five gallon but I am not going to turn it into a sw because it's fw so that wouldn't really work


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon. You can use Fully Cured Live Rock, and have the tank cycled in just a few days also. Other way is to use just a couple of pounds of Live Rock and the rest Macro or Dry Rock. 
#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary. 
#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads. 
#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes. 
#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium. 
#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish. 
#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one 
#8-Rubber kitchen gloves 
#9-Fish net 
#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets 
#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best. 
#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock. 
#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank. 
#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water. 
#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank 
#16-Heater rated for your size tank. 
#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike. 
#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash. 
#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such) 
#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep. 
Volusion Demo Store 
Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and Cycling. Methods for Ammonia, Nitrite Removal. 
aquarium heater in Aquarium & Fish | eBay 
power heads | eBay 
NEW | eBay 
MarcoRocks Aquarium Products 
Bulk Dry Live Rock & Live Sand - Bulk Reef Supply 
Live Rock and Live Sand: Live Saltwater Aquarium Rock and Sand 
Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand 
Aquarium Lighting, Light Information; Reef & Planted, PAR, Watt, Kelvin. 
http://live-plants.com/ 
What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping 
t-5 lighting | eBay 
cree led aquarium | eBay 
Aquarium Salt Mix: Salt for Saltwater and Freshwater Fish Aquariums 
Aquarium Water Testing: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Reef Master Liquid Test Kit 
Reef Aquarium Care: Kent Marine Liquid Calcium Supplement 
Saltwater Aquarium Buffer: Kent Marine Superbuffer-dKH pH Buffer and Alkalinity Builder


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!  This is really helpfuol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You bet.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

btw you're the same reefing from bettafish.com right? I am LillyandQuigly from there


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, thats me. I only run there once in awhile to take a peek at whats up. =)


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah me to, now that Iound this place I love it here


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

One more question, what's the most friendly clownfish?? And could I keep a pair in a twenty gallon?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Occelaris Clownfish, either Black and White or the Orange and White, either will do. And yes, you can keep a pair in a 20g tank, with an Anemone. But the Anemone will have to wait at least 6 months for your tank to mature some. And the Anemone will require strong lighting, either a 4 lamp T-5, Metal Halides or a good LED unit.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

could I keep a few starfish with them in there, and the anenome, and maybe a few corals and a few mini types of anenomes, or would this be to much for the tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All that you have listed so far is fine. Maybe just 2 starfish, they do get some size to them, remember, you are going to keep them long enough to reach mature size. Only one Anemone in a 20g tank. They will fight and kill each other if they get close enough to each other, and they can walk around the tank, you can't keep them where you want them. 
If you want more than one, I'd suggest a Max Mini Anemone.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

I never knew that about anenomes, that's really cool. So two mini anenomes or one big one? Ok, and alsohow long before I would be able to put it in?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

At least 6 months.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

and with the starfish?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Just a couple weeks after your cycle is complete and your water parameters are stable.


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

alright, thanksabunch


----------

